# Anyone have any hunting photos?



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

I was just wondering if people would be interested in posting their hunting photos of all game, winged or hooved. Would love to see them as the seasons start!


----------



## hnter1018 (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Early Goose 08


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Cool! Keep 'em comin!


----------



## Dale (Dec 21, 2003)

Labor Day.








Wednesday this week.


----------



## TCFarmer (Feb 5, 2008)

Early Goose 9-8-08 One pic of the geese a couple of days before our hunt. The other is of the 10 that we got.


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

21 geese


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## JS McKinney (May 3, 2008)




----------



## Susie Royer (Feb 4, 2005)

Most women decorate their home in certain styles...mine is "dead animal" ;-) 

This is my husband's den or dead animal room as I call it. ..the majority of the mounts were taken by bow/muzzle loader by my husband and I. Not pictured is several Mulie's, Caribou, Big Horn Sheep (3/4 curl bow kill) and full mount Mountain Goat or the assorted water and upland bird mounts. My favorite picture though is the one of my daughter taken with several of the Silver's she caught on her first fishing trip to Alaska with her Dad this year...


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Susie Royer said:


> Most women decorate their home in certain styles...mine is "dead animal" ;-)
> 
> This is my husband's den or dead animal room as I call it. ..the majority of the mounts were taken by bow/muzzle loader by my husband and I. Not pictured is several Mulie's, a Big Horn Sheep (3/4 curl bow kill) and full mount Mountain Goat or the assorted water and upland bird mounts. My favorite picture though is the one of my daughter taken with several of the Silver's she caught on her first fishing trip to Alaska with her Dad this year...


My kind of decorating!


----------



## Doug Moore (Nov 8, 2006)

Pungo River 12-07











Goose opener 9-1-08











Beginning of trophy room - Starting on waterfowl wall now but almost out of room.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Straightline, how wide is the deer in the center on top? He looks wide! Very nice mounts!


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

Here are seven teal.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

my three sons and their first caribou..taken this August....


----------



## Jo Ann Reynolds (Jul 2, 2007)

Great goose hunt last season. No I did not shoot all of them. And pic of my first deer, a button buck.


----------



## Kirsty Gray (Jan 21, 2007)

KwickLabs said:


> Here are seven teal.


Yum! Recipe please! (Unless i'm invited round for dinner  )


----------



## Old Coot (Mar 9, 2008)

My little girls first Buck.



















Bait sized Brown Trout.


----------



## okvet (Jun 20, 2006)

2007 Oklahoma Buck:










Belle and her ducks:










todd


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

Susie Royer said:


> Most women decorate their home in certain styles...mine is "dead animal" ;-)
> 
> This is my husband's den or dead animal room as I call it. ..the majority of the mounts were taken by bow/muzzle loader by my husband and I. Not pictured is several Mulie's, Caribou, Big Horn Sheep (3/4 curl bow kill) and full mount Mountain Goat or the assorted water and upland bird mounts. My favorite picture though is the one of my daughter taken with several of the Silver's she caught on her first fishing trip to Alaska with her Dad this year...
> 
> ...


----------



## justin harrison - gator (Jul 6, 2003)

A few of mine:


----------



## justin harrison - gator (Jul 6, 2003)




----------



## justin harrison - gator (Jul 6, 2003)

-Gator


----------



## justin harrison - gator (Jul 6, 2003)

-Gator


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Very cool pics everyone! Can we keep it going?!


----------



## David Wisenor (May 1, 2006)

Just a few pic's of deer, ducks and goose hunts.


----------



## Rhett Riddle (May 16, 2006)

So far this season


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Nothing like a couple of limits of dove and a 4' Diamondback rattler (see in the bed behind the birds).


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

So many wonderful photos, I am almost too shy to add. 

But.....I must as the photo is taken of a great friend, who has throat cancer, but still works full time using heavy machinery.

What tales he has, due to his past hunting of crocs, kangaroos etc. 

I love him and he takes long suffering husband deer hunting. Check out the chain saw. He makes me laugh!!!!!!!!








88833939


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

justin harrison - gator said:


> -Gator


Justin you pics are amazing!
I assume you are a pro, or at least serious hobbyist?
What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## SMITTYSSGTUSMC (May 12, 2008)

laker said:


> Justin you pics are amazing!
> I assume you are a pro, or at least serious hobbyist?
> What kind of camera do you use?


Laker 
lookng at the Pic in your Avatar you are no scrub behind a camera either.

Nice pic

Smitty


----------



## kb27_99 (Sep 28, 2006)

This particular hunt was a youth hunt. Zach did everything from driving the boat there, to setting up the decoys, calling the birds and everything in between. One proud dad i tell ya!

Kevin


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

SMITTYSSGTUSMC said:


> Laker
> lookng at the Pic in your Avatar you are no scrub behind a camera either.
> 
> Nice pic
> ...


Thanks Smitty. :razz:


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Post-Ike teal action:


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Thought I would bring this back to life for people to brag on!  Love the hunting pics!


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

*"last Saturday"* 









*"Gunny - getting in a quick lick"*


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

Here's some more. Some hunts from last year.
















Some of the bucks in the family room.








A buck from last year.









BHB


----------



## Christa McCoy (Jan 29, 2010)

Kirsty Gray said:


> Yum! Recipe please! (Unless i'm invited round for dinner  )


Me too! That looks amazing!


----------



## Christa McCoy (Jan 29, 2010)

My husband just bagged this one in the high country last week. Rifle season hasn't opened down lower yet... maybe I'll show him up.


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

Snow goose hunt in Churchill, Manitoba earlier in the month:



















Alberta hunt a few years ago:


----------



## tankerlab (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## tankerlab (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

This was a long time ago!!

Brandywine will remember this dog!!

This is Sage. 
Just a junior hunter.

He hunted everyweeknd from Sept till middle of January.

This was a trip for devil birds!

WOW!! Gooser had a yeller dawg!!

You can tell he liked em!


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

Boy,lot's of great photos in this thread.Here's one of my favorites of Otter...


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

OMG Gooser!!!!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Scary HUH!!

I was in the backof the boat. It was my turn to jump out when told and beach the boat and occupants to shore. They told me OK JUMP OUT !

I thought we was in knee deep water,, but we just crossed over a shelf that went to 6 feet!!
They was tryin to beat me with the oar so I couldnt get back In!! 

Thats why mys hair is a bit messy,, ands I aint gotta hat!!

Caught that nice brown just a few minutes later.! :razz:


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice fish! I was commenting on your comment about your dog enjoying his job. lol


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

:razz:

Likes it just as much as Gooser!:razz:


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)




----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Nothin like a Kid and a .22 rifle!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Ed Aycock!!:razz:


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

When I use to keep em!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Relax Carpenter!! I didnt shoot the whole covey!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

They grow up way to fast!!
Then theys turn into a NO GOOD ,,,THAT DONTS COME AROUND NO MORES AND VISIT A SPELL WITH PA!!!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

OK! I'll stop!

Gooser


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

Danno
















Cash


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Gregg last November with his mule deer.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## superjett (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## superjett (Dec 31, 2009)

Well Here they are in the Snow Storm we went to check Are Spot before we Hunt The Next Day !!!! Well soon as the Snow stopped that night we get ready to go Here's How It Went the next morning We ran Out of Ammo Around Noon so We stopped with 62


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Great guys keep em coming! Gooserdoodle if you have more post em up!


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Tell me when to stop....;-)


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Pirate taking the line !!


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Proud of his work


----------



## superjett (Dec 31, 2009)

*Man You guys have some really nice picks ......lost a lot of mine due to the fire we had 5 years ago..wish I could show you my BlueFin picks from some of are trips....I really like seeing everybody's dog pic's......we will have some really nice pics this hunting season it's going to be a great Year!!!!...What a awesome bunch of dog's !!!!*


----------



## Matt Weberpal (Oct 9, 2009)

GulfCoast, In my next life, I'd like to be your dog!


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

I may have posted some of these befor but here we go











Watching for birds


----------



## MSDOGS1976 (Mar 7, 2009)

Great photos guys!


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

weberpal78 said:


> GulfCoast, In my next life, I'd like to be your dog!


I'd just like to hunt with him! Nice pics everyone.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

A few of my favorites.


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

love the pictures... Hopefully I will have some soon to post. Deer season started last saturday so hopefully I can fill the freezer!


----------



## Tealtapper (Aug 12, 2009)

This is my first hunting dog, TruLuv, after her first retrieve. She was 10 months at the time on her first hunt. This first retrieve was also her first cripple. With a broken wing, that greenhead wore her out!!










A week later, Tru showed the first duck was no fluke, picking up her first double...










By the time Christmas was here, Tru was definitely with the program!









BTW, ringnecks are her favorite so far! No mystery why!!

January sucked for us this past season, but some redemption came my why way when I put the boy, my nephew and Tru on a few this past February on youth day...









FWIW, that 's my boy's first bluebill, my nephew's first duck ever, and Tru's last hunting retrieves until:










Hard to believe that all the above began with this little inquiring mind in a body hardly bigger than her first real training bumper....










Can you tell I'm a proud daddy?


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Todd: Those are great! You must have great glass in that camera!


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## tankerlab (Feb 26, 2008)

Todd Caswell said:


> I may have posted some of these befor but here we go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How come none of the birds are dead??? You need to shoot "Black Cloud!"


----------



## tankerlab (Feb 26, 2008)

Gulfcoast, Todd Caswell, NICE!! Photos!!!


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

awesome post by tealtrapper, good story too!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Mark your pictures are stunning.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)




----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Doe with horns.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)




----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)




----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)




----------



## Timber Freak (May 25, 2009)

2007 Middle Tennessee buck


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Timber Freak said:


> 2007 Middle Tennessee buck


What an awesome buck!


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Dale said:


> Wednesday this week.


OK This kid gets the "Happy Dog" award. I'm thinking he is pretty much ready to party.

We need a caption contest for this picture.

$***eating grin regards

Bubba


----------



## hllbilly291 (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## hllbilly291 (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Hillbilly your dog's head is massive! Good looking dog.


----------



## hllbilly291 (Jun 3, 2009)

he does have a big jug doesnt he? alot of those pics are old ones. hes 19 months old now, i think, and he weights 84lbs. SHR Echo Valley's Big Deke Daddy


----------



## Christa McCoy (Jan 29, 2010)

Timber Freak said:


> 2007 Middle Tennessee buck


That is a monster buck! Nice!


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

hllbilly291 said:


>


He looks to be saying "You take my Chucker and your gonna get bit!" Thats a mean lookin dog.


----------



## hllbilly291 (Jun 3, 2009)

yeah he "looks" mean but he really isnt. hes one of the most loving dogs ive ever owned. we were worried at first from all the horror stories about chessies, but hes been a joy to have. he does guard his house, yard, and truck and barks like crazy if anyone comes near them. but we like that. he has a deep bark to go with his "mean look" but hes a big goof. i cant say ill never own a lab, but ill never not own a chessie.


----------



## jason4429 (May 29, 2010)

This a my buck from last year


----------



## Kasomor (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I downloaded Jason4429's picture and posted it here!!

Its a REALLY Nice Buck in Nice Country!

is it Colorado? Jason?

Gooser


----------



## Kasomor (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## jason4429 (May 29, 2010)

MooseGooser said:


> I downloaded Jason4429's picture and posted it here!!
> 
> Its a REALLY Nice Buck in Nice Country!
> 
> ...


Thanks for making my pic bigger.The buck is from wyoming


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

jason4429 said:


> This a my buck from last year


 
Very nice deer!!


----------

